# Sticky  Cycling 101



## CLUSTER ONE

*Cycling 101*

*Common Methods: *
- Seeding with established bacteria
- Cycling with a non-living ammonia source (example- fish food or pure ammonia)
- Cycling with fish

*What is Cycling?*
Cycling is a term used to describe the establishment of beneficial bacteria (BB) in an aquarium which will aid in the detoxification of ammonium/ammonia (NH3 / NH4) into less harmful by-products. Cycling an aquarium means to establish what is called "The Nitrogen Cycle" in your aquarium.









*Why Cycle an Aquarium?*
To understand the reasons why an aquarium should be cycled we first must take a brief look at the nitrogen cycle.

*The Nitrogen Cycle*

*Step One*- Ammonium/Ammonia (Ammonium when pH is less than 7 and ammonia when pH is greater than 7) is produced by fish though the decomposition of their waste as well as the rotting of any uneaten food or other organic matter. Ammonia is very toxic to fish especially at higher pH values.

*Step Two*- Nitrosomonas bacteria colonize and oxidize ammonia. This creates nitrite (NO2) as a by-product. Though less toxic then ammonia, nitrite is still very toxic to fish even in small concentrations. Nitrite levels will generally rise near the end of the first week of cycle as ammonia levels fall since it is being consumed by the Nitrosomonas bacteria. After a week to a week and a half ammonia levels will have greatly diminished as the vast majority will have been converted into nitrite.
*Step Three*- Nitrospira bacteria convert nitrite into even less toxic nitrate (NO3). Similar to when ammonia was converted to nitrites, as this second bacteria establishes itself the nitrite concentrations will fall as the nitrate concentration in the aquarium will rise. This process and the cycling should be finished between 3-6 weeks after starting.

The concentrations of ammonia and nitrites in the aquarium should always remain at 0ppm. The concentration of nitrate should remain less than 40ppm. Nitrate is then consumed by aquarium plants, removed from the system through routine water changes or through chemical filtration. There is no absolute cyling time frame so it is highly recommended that one tests and records ammonia, nitrite and nitrate concentrations every few days or even daily throughout their cycle in order to create an accurate indicator of exactly where they are in their cycle. Since ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels are expected to rise and fall during a cycle pet fish should not be added until the cycle is complete and the water chemistry is at an acceptable and stable level.









*About the Benificial Bacteria*

The bacteria mentioned will establish themselves on any porous surface. Any filter media that is designed to be porous and allow for more bacteria to colonize on it (due to increased surface area) is referred to as a "biological filter media."Some examples of commercial biological media are plastic bioballs and ceramic rings. Though commercial made biological filter media is designed to have bacteria establish on it, bacteria will also colonize on any hard surface such as tank substrate or decorations. Bacteria may also be found in the water column though it will not be in high concentrations like it will be on biological media so you can therefore do a water change or gravel vacuum without having to worry about removing bacteria from your system. In order to thrive beneficial bacteria require a porous media to colonise as well as oxygen rich waters. Cycling time can be reduced by increasing water temperature and oxygen concentraion though increased flow.

*Seeding with Established Bacteria*

Step One- An ammonia source is added. There are multiple methods of ammonia sources. Some of the more common methods are the use of cheap and hardy live fish, raw fish or shrimp chunks or the addition of pure ammonia.
Step Two- Established bacteria is added in the form of a commercial product, established filter media or even something as simple as a gravel substrate from an established aquarium. The purpose of this method is to bypass the establishing of bacteria since you are adding the bacteria that would of taken time to colonize. One must be cautious when using seeding material so that you don't add a ton of debris (that is stuck in the media)that will decay and possibly foul your water. Biological filtration media like ceramic rings or other porous rock like media is ideal as it is easy to add to a new filter and is easy to clean in a bucket of tank water prior to its use. Ideally one can move an entire filter over to the new tank and have it work side by side with the new filter. After a couple months the new filter should be well established and the seeding filter may be removed. If you are moving an entire filter over with adequate biological media (example- an appropriately sized canister filter) it is possible to greatly decrease the cycling time to under a week. If you choose to use the seeding method make sure you are getting the established bacteria from healthy tank that is free of disease or any signs of sickness.

Once again there is no set timeframe as there are many variables such as the quantity of established media used that can influence the time needed to seed the new media. Since there is no set timeline it is still highly recommended that you test of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate frequently to estimate how far along you are in your cycle.

*Cycling with Non-Live Ammonia Sources*

*Step One*- Add an ammonia source such as a raw shrimp or piece of fish fillet to the aquarium (multiple pieces may be used depending on tank size). Allow it to decompose before removing and possibly replacing it with a fresh piece if necessary. Once 5ppm of ammonia is reached and nitrite is being produced the ammonia source may be removed and bacteria should be allowed to establish. Pure unscented ammonia may also be used at a rate of 3-5 drops per 10 gallons per day until an ammonia reading of 5ppm is achieved. Keep the ammonia reading at 5ppm until nitites are being produced and then stop adding an ammonia source.
*Step Two*- As this food decomposes it will produce ammonia which will begin the nitrogen cycle.

The purpose of the raw fish or shrimp is to provide the ammonia source needed in step one of the nitrogen cycle. After the ammonia source is added the beneficial bacteria can establish. With this method as opposed to cycling with live fish one can also establish a much larger quanity of benificial bacteria as there can be a larger amount of ammonia present which acts as food for the benificial bacteria.

It is important to note that in order to start a cycle some ammonia source is needed. Without an ammonia source a tank will NOT start a cycle.

*Cycling with Fish*

*Step One*- Add hardy fish such as Platys, Mollies, Guppies or Danios at a reasonable stocking level so that they can be an adequate ammonia source (example- one Mollie in a hundred gallon aquarium is not a significant enough ammonia source). Though feeder gold fish can work, they are often kept in unhealthy conditions which leave the possibility of them introducing disease and sickness to your tank. The use of sick fish could easily start your new tank off with problems.
*Step Two*- These fish will produce waste that will in turn create ammonia which will begin the nitrogen cycle.

The purpose of the fish is to provide the ammonia source needed in step one of the nitrogen cycle. After the ammonia source is added the beneficial bacteria can establish. After the cyling is complete, pet fish should be added slowly overtime to be sure that sufficient bacteria was established.

The use of live fish as an ammonia source is stressing to any fish and could possibly be lethal to some fish. It is my opinion that no live fish should be used for cycling purposes as it adds unnecessary stress to any fish due to the detectable concentrations of ammonia, nitrites and nitrates that will be present. In an industry devoted to animal welfare, it seems ironic how so many aquarists use live fish to cycle when those live fish would be in aquarium conditions that are deemed not acceptable living conditions.

*How to Keep Your Tank Established*

-Make sure filters are always working allowing water to circulate and remain oxygenated
-Do not clean established filter media with tap water, use a bucket with aquarium water.
-Exposing filter media to air will soon kill your beneficial bacteria so when performing any filter maintenance keep the media submerged as much as possible
-When you are using multiple filters on one aquarium clean them at separate times with at least a couple weeks between. This allows the filter that was cleaned to establish new bacteria which will replace any bacteria that may or been lost or killed by the cleaning. 
-Use an aquarium conditioner when performing large water changes with tap water. Do a couple smaller water changes instead of a large one if required. Replace emptied tank water with water that has similar properties to the water removed (Similar temperature, pH...). Unless attempting to spawn fish or any other special circumstances ideally, all new water should be practically identical to the water removed except for no toxins like ammonia, nitrite or nitrate and replenished trace elements if necessary.
-Keep a stable pH. A fluxuating pH can be detrimental to the beneficial bacteria as well as any tank inhabitants.


----------

